# Headboat close to norfolk



## nicefishman (Jun 26, 2007)

Does anyone know any good headboat around that area ?


----------



## gus (Jan 24, 2002)

u will want to take one out of rudee or lynnhaven - right now they are probably doing the spot/croaker thing. its a 20 min drive from norfolk.


----------



## nicefishman (Jun 26, 2007)

Do you have a phone # for them ?

Thanks !


----------



## drawinout (May 11, 2008)

Google "Virginia Beach Fishing Center" and that will give you information on the rudee fleet. I believe the number is 428-1000 if I remember correctly. Ask about the Rudee Angler. Captain Skip Feller and crew are good people, and they'll put you on fish. I haven't been inshore fishing with him, but I've fished the Canyon on the Rudee Angler last winter. Good group of guys. Good Luck.


----------



## nicefishman (Jun 26, 2007)

Thanks for the info. Will post a report if I get the chance to fish with the rudee !


----------



## nicefishman (Jun 26, 2007)

Went on a half day trip with rudee head boat on Monday. Caught some
t/b sea bass (10 - 12 in). Few nice flounder were caught (21- 23 in). Not 
as good as I expect but the weather was great. It's a good trip


----------

